# Vip 211 strange remote problem.



## FenceMan (Nov 21, 2004)

When I first turn "on" (off standby) my Vip 211 the remote will not work, after 15 minutes or so the remote starts working no problem until the next time I stop watching and start up again, same thing happens??


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You are getting IR interference from your TV. The backlight emits a ton of stray IR until the lamp warms up. This is a very, very common problem.

Solutions?

- Block the light
- Relocate the receiver and/or TV
- Use RF instead of IR.


----------



## FenceMan (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks put some masking tape over the IR sensor, solved problem.


----------

